# Sweetheart & The Psycho - A Story of Two Pearl Gouramis!



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

5 days ago I went to my local mom and pop fish store to purchase a "largish" fish as the centerpiece of my 36 gallon tank. I was pretty sure I only wanted one gourami, but the lady convinced me pairs usually work, unless you get two males. But they were too young to sex so I took two and she said to return one if in "six months or so they aren't getting along" ..well the not getting along took all of 48 hours!

One went psychotic on day two..wouldn't let the other up to the top for air or food! Poor #2 was stuck hiding in a cave and sneaking breaths when the #1 wasn't looking! I wasn't sure if maybe I wasn't giving them enough time to "work it out"..

Next day #2 was hanging in the supposedly safe bottom portion of tank with my corys..being playful and swimming along with the school, it was so cute! ..then Psycho discovered the action and started attacking the whole lot of them cory's and all. I said oh..hell..no. Netted #1 and off to the store we went!!

So interesting how vastly different the personalities were! And I really think 2 was too much for 36 gallons anyways considering grown size! My remaining Gourami is so precious..i'm excited to find out if I have a male or female..i'm thinking male as I see some orange starting on the breast. He/she swims along with the school of cory's and tetras..is super curious and gentle and likes to kiss my finger if i open the lid.

I'd love to hear others experiences with this interesting and beautiful fish!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow that is pretty weird. Glad you took it out, it could have caused a lot of mayhem. Lol


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

They are pretty easy to sex if they have a really long flowing dorsal fin all the way to their tail they are male. If it is much shorter it is a female. Hav a male in my 40 and is the king/bullie of my tank. Glad the #2 is doing well in yours.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Troy! Based on the dorsal fin right now, I'd say I have a female.


TroyVSC said:


> They are pretty easy to sex if they have a really long flowing dorsal fin all the way to their tail they are male. If it is much shorter it is a female. Hav a male in my 40 and is the king/bullie of my tank. Glad the #2 is doing well in yours.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Pearls are usually peaceful but it's not unheard of for an individual to be overly territorial...sorta odd for a juvenile though. Sounds to me like you handled the situation well. Beyond that, pearls really do enjoy the company of each other so at some point I'd introduce another. If your current pearl is a female, you're safe to add another as 2 females tend to get on well...usually. Two males, not so much. A mated pair may or may not show aggression towards tank mates if/when they wanna get sexy.

I remember my young Gourami's playing with my cory cats too...I smiled when I read that...thought it was just mine. 

Dwarf gourami's get ornery as they age, but pearls are your best bet for staying kind.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I have never had any luck with Gourami's. They are such pretty fish, I had a blue one once and it was mean, took it back and then had a old one one time and it was mean. Are they normally like this?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gouramis are alot tougher than most people think.
People should think of them like LARGE bettas.Some can be fine while others are intolerant of anything they can whip(or even try to!).


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah seems like their personalities are pretty hit or miss!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

snowghost45 said:


> I have never had any luck with Gourami's. They are such pretty fish, I had a blue one once and it was mean, took it back and then had a old one one time and it was mean. Are they normally like this?


It can be hit and miss with some species of dwarf Gourami's. They're not so much mean as they are territorial...which is actually normal behavior that suggests they're healthy. The smaller the tank, the more territorial they'll become. The stronger a males breeding instinct is, the more aggressive he'll behave. It's really as simple as male gouramni's who dedicate their lives to guarding eggs in bubble nests, don't appreciate tank mates who swim high in the water column looking for things to eat. Pearl gourami's are a better bet for a community tank, but as we all just read they offer no guarantee either. Gourami's have specific territory needs and they're easily annoyed by hyper little fish and will resist the idea of sharing territory with even the most peaceful of tank mates. 

IMO, gourami's are over sold to novice fish keepers. As are FW angelfish. Everyone wants that one big colorful fish in their 20 gallon community tank and unfortunately, gouramis and angels are what the industry offers. IMO, they're both misunderstood fish.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Chellebelle007 said:


> yeah seems like their personalities are pretty hit or miss!


lol...our first sentences were almost identical and at the very same time.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome!!!


Goby said:


> lol...our first sentences were almost identical and at the very same time.


----------

